# An operating Drive-In movie theater.



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

I was thinking today while working on various plans for my layout how cool that would be. My layout will be much too small for something like that, but I was thinking how having a transition era layout with a drive-in that was actually showing 50's sci-fi B movies. How cool is that? 

Ah well, dream on CV, but wondering if anyone here put their dreams to the test. LOL.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

That's gonna be tough, finding a screen small enough for N gauge.


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Stan D said:


> That's gonna be tough, finding a screen small enough for N gauge.


Hmmmm, should be able to make that. I would guess a typical Drive-In movie screen would be around 60' x 40' or so. That would scale out to around 5" x 3.5" or so. I figured the tough part would be a projector small enough to fit in the projector building and project an N Scale size picture. Maybe using a small tablet and build a frame around it. 

Just my mind wandering all around on a snowy day.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is one in HO.

https://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/...MIyPi29a3Y4AIVh0CGCh3PZwkPEAQYASABEgJml_D_BwE


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

I should have known Walthers would make one. LMAO.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would imagine a smart phone with the proper screen size would work.....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it could be built with a small lcd driven by an arduino or something like that ..
would it matter much if it was selfcontained rather than two pieces


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We had a drive-in for some time on our modular layout. The screen was a little portable DVD player, the base was hidden under the surface, it just slid in. Pop the DVD of your choice in there and you have a operating movie theater. Before the DVD player, we had an old VCR with a little 8" LCD screen with composite video input for the source.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

There are millions of small cameras that have different sized screens. I'm sure you could find the exact size on eBay.

Dan


----------



## Arby (Feb 25, 2019)

DANG IT!! Just when I start to think I have most of my scenery mapped out in my head, I have the miss fortune to run across this unfortunately fantastic idea! 
This'll be Rollin round in my head like an uninvited BeeGees tune until the day my passing GoPro/CSX catches it playing on an intermodal night run. 
Thanks for this, but NO MORE,... PLEEEEASE, no more..sigh


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Drive in n scale*

Check out the portable back up cameras for cars that mount on the windshield. I can't remember the name of mine off the top of my head but size wise it's about 2.5 by 4 or 5 maybe. May come in different sizes as well but paid 35$ on feebay.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Stan D said:


> That's gonna be tough, finding a screen small enough for N gauge.


How about a 0.96" full-color LCD screen which can work with an arduino or a rasperrby pi. I don't think there will be any trouble finding a screen of the appropriate size for N scale. 

@Arby -- I don't suppose you saw my HO project for a working track weigh scale?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

If I did this I'd run a spur between the parked autos so a train crew could take in a movie sometimes. Oh! Wait! The speaker might not reach the cab window !......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

telltale said:


> If I did this I'd run a spur between the parked autos so a train crew could take in a movie sometimes (though the speaker might not reach the cab window) !! ...M


No problem, modern drive-in movies broadcast to your radio, they don't have speakers.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

"Modern" drive-in Theaters? No more driving off with the speaker still on the window! Wonder how many drive-ins are left?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Voila.....

https://qz.com/235155/there-are-barely-any-drive-in-movie-theaters-left-unless-you-live-in-south-dakota/


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

http://hwy21drivein.com/

The last one I know of in South Carolina.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are a bunch of them still operating around SE-PA.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are a bunch of them still operating around SE-PA.


Wow! We have a total of 2 in the whole state! One is several hours north of me, and the other is on the other end of the state!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

After I looked it seems there are around 8 in Florida.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

I found 10 in Wisconsin.









Snow packed LeRoy currently in WI


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

BTW, it was a joke !!


----------

